

zztmmo - classic zzt game engine + node.js + jQuery - JimBastard
http://github.com/marak/zztmmo

======
steve19
OK ok ... breathe ... I can barely contain my excitement. I was reliving zzt a
few weeks ago and thinking how cool it would be to port zzt to js and make it
into an MMO.

If users could add rooms to the zztmmo universe, complete with zzt-oop
scripts, it would be absolutely insanly awesome!

------
steve19
If you want to try the original you can try the open source DreamZZT emulator.

<http://dev.c99.org/DreamZZT/>

I prefer to use the original (google is your friend) with DOSBox.

------
JimBastard
getting lots of traffic....servers should hold....keep trying refreshing if it
doesnt load

~~~
mhansen
This looks really cool! It'd be awesome to have a retro text-based MMO in the
browser.

If the server doesn't hold, that's my fault (I wrote it). Antinode's been
powering my blog solidly for the last few months, but this is probably the
most traffic it's got so far.

Let me know how it goes. Was it easy for you to integrate?

PS: I'm getting a 404 on the RSS for your site
<http://www.maraksquires.com/rss.xml>

~~~
JimBastard
i cant tell if its antinode or what, but the server is randomly dying serving
the static content. its not outputting any error messages either.

i'm going to have to run ab or tsung against it later to pinpoint the problem
:-(

edit: just updated from 1.92 to 1.93...

i dont think it could be an antinode problem because the way im hosting this
is that antinode is a child process of the application host. if antinode was
crashing it would just restart gracefully, instead of the whole server is
going down

edit 2: seems to be working now.....we'll see

